# El Tiante Cigars Event



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Two Guys Smoke Shop in Nashua NH held an event with El Tiante Cigars. For Red Sox fans that name is associated with baseball legend Luis Tiant. Mr. Tiant was there signing autographs, taking photos, talking inside baseball, and, oh yeah, smoking El Tiante cigars. Basically, the afternoon was like having a smoke with your best friend. (If your friend made tasty cigars and was a Red Sox icon). I spoke with Kevin from El Tiante Cigars and he gave me the run down on their smokes. They're made by Tabacalera Tambor using selected tobacco leaves grown in Nicaragua, Ecuador, and Mexico. I was also happy to see they had boxes of their new Corojo wrapper which they recently debuted at the IPCPR Show. Kevin said they went over well at the show and it's their fullest smoke. Yes that's a box of Robuston Corojos in the pic. However, I smoked a Maduro Belicoso while I was there. It had an effortless draw and the taste got more flavorful as I smoked it. I'd say it was a mild/medium smoke. Smoke Magazine (Spring 2008) gave them a 9.0, although I think it was for their Natural wrapper belicoso. I also spoke with Daniel Tiant, President/CEO, and Luis' son. Daniel explained the respect he was taught by his Dad for honoring the family name. (Incidentally Luis' Dad was also a great pitcher for the New York Cubans.) Therefore, they want the best product out there and Luis has the final say on which blends become El Tiantes. He also wanted a reasonably priced cigar. I came away from the event thinking, here's a new cigar family that's down to earth and a class act. Aren't boutique brands great?

For Luis the Pitcher fans, the Farrelly Brothers ("Something about Mary") are doing a legit documentary on the Cuban born Tiant. They followed him for 12 months and interviewed a score of other players. I can hardly wait. Time to try that Corojo.

(By the way, the fat white dude is NOT Daniel Tiant!  )


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that cool story! I'll have to try and get a hold of a few corojo!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Times!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds like fun


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Where's the "fat" white dude that you speak of?


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice story. I've been able to sit down and throw a few back with some ex-Houston Astros over the years. Definitely memorable times... Just made me want to try an "El Tiante" Cigar.

I also love the stories behind cigar companies. There is always some unique and impressionable story on how these company's got started, their name, etc.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Look like you had the time of your life!! :redface:
Great pics, great cigars!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pictures and story...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes a very cool story. Sounds like you had a great time and if I was in your shoes I know it would have been awesome!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Very interesting 
Nice looking smokes

Didn't that fat white dude pitch for the Mets??


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very interesting story and great pics. I'm not a Sox fan but do remember Luis Tiant - will have to give his cigars a try!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome pics, must have been cool to smoke with a legend


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Just an addendum to this event: I like the new Corojo El Tiante even better than the Maduro, and I got a call from Two Guys Smokeshop saying I had won the autographed baseball glove in the raffle! :biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

maduromojo said:


> Just an addendum to this event: I like the new Corojo El Tiante even better than the Maduro, and I got a call from Two Guys Smokeshop saying I had won the autographed baseball glove in the raffle! :biggrin:


Keep bragging. Me and Rob are hitting 2Guys on Saturday around 2. You game?


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is so cool. Wow!!!


----------

